# HS 828 won't stay running



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not mine but a friends. she used it for the last storm and it worked fine until she out it out of fuel. put old fuel from last summer, cause she said that was all she had. it started but wouldn't keep running.

forward nexr day.

i suspected clogged carb. put fresh gas in , left cap off in case of a vent problem. won't start. nor even a little unless I spray start fluid but that is all it burns.

took off sentiment cup and bottom had a bunch of crud. same with float bowl. turned gas on and it flows out.

tried spraying carb cleaner up jet a couple times. put it all together.still won't go.

suspected clogged jet so tried to take that out and it WON"T BUDGE.

i'm gonna have to get that jet out as the next step but was wondering what else to check before I take carb off and all apart. It has spark.

the bowl fills up but it is not getting gas to burn. i'm thinking dirt clogged up carb somewhere when she let it run out. don't know if fuel filter is clogged.

this was attempted during a blizzard outside. she has no garage and i won't be able to transport to my garage until spring the way this weather is going.

any suggestions?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is clearly a fuel issue and I agree on the fact that the carb may be clogged. I think the best thing to do would be removing the carb and clean it up. Also flush the tank and the fuel lines as it may happen again.
As for removing the jets, the best advice I can give you is make sure that the screwdriver that is used to remove them has a nice fit to avoid stripping it.
When I clean them I don't remove the jets as I use an ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks. that is what I was thinking too . I just wanted to cover all the bases.

I asked her when the last time she had it serviced and she said I don't know 2-3 years which probably meant more like 5 or more.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Then, it kind of was about time for a service. 
If you need any technical info on it, I have a Service Manual for them (it is at work now, so I'll be able to look at it tomorrow). Feel free to PM me if needed.
I could also be bad fuel, you can try draining it and putting known fresh fuel (as the fuel that is in may be very old). We've had carbureted cars that would not run on old fuel, but run very well when fresh fuel was added.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is a checklist for some GX carbs. If you can read this file, it's pretty good.

I had a time getting the main nozzle out of my 828. Had to tap lightly on a wooden board before it would drop down to where I could grab it.

Cleaned the ports out with a welding torch tip cleaner. Worked great.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Then, it kind of was about time for a service.
> If you need any technical info on it, I have a Service Manual for them (it is at work now, so I'll be able to look at it tomorrow). Feel free to PM me if needed.
> I could also be bad fuel, you can try draining it and putting known fresh fuel (as the fuel that is in may be very old). We've had carbureted cars that would not run on old fuel, but run very well when fresh fuel was added.


Thanks everyone. I was trying to troubleshoot during a near blizzard a few days ago. tomorrow will be clear. first thing will be check and clean plug and maybe replace. then drain gas and put fresh in.

gonna check choke for proper operation. clean the jet with carb wire or attempt to remove jet and clean . I really don;t want to remove as this is outside on a deck down about 15-20 steps from the drive. only used for deck that she cleans snow for the dogs. I don't know how I would get it up the steps for my garage.

anyway, going to try everything I know that has worked in the past to get it running. A full service would be difficult in these conditions.

edit. I have the honda factory service manual . troubleshooting etc. just wanted to come here and hear some possible suggestions . thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's funny. when i am working on my own blower I am relaxed and usually fix it OK. but when i am working on a friends' blower it seems like there is more pressure to get it right and i make more mistakes or overlook something obvious.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

got it running. fresh gas, new plug , and cleaned out carb.

thanks everyone.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's great.....!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> That's great.....!


spoke too soon. 

next day lady said it started right up and ran it for an hour and let it run OUT of gas again. 

now it won't start again. what is the freaking problem? I thought i fixed it. started it yesterday and ran for 20-30 minutes with fresh gas. stopped it and started it at least a dozen times.

I told her specifically not to let it run out of gas because this was what started the whole problem in first place. then she does exactly that.

what is it with running out of gas and then not restarting after putting new gas in it again???

I asked her. Gas on? yes Key on ? yes . I told her she doesn't have to choke it when the motor is hot. maybe she did that. could that have caused it to flood??

then what?

I told her to let it set overnight and try again tomorrow.

what is that saying ? no GOOD deed goes unpunished?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Either she over-choked it (you'd think that she knows not to if she's had the snowblower for a long time), or there is debris on the fuel tank that is going to the carb when the tank is empty and plugging a port.
If the first, either let it sit overnight and try it, or remove the spark plug, and let the cylinder and plug dry out.
If the second one the tank would have to be cleaned out real well and perhaps the screen at the bottom of the tank replaced......

In normal conditions there is nothing wrong with letting the machine run out of fuel, I always do that without any issues.......


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> ...or there is debris on the fuel tank that is going to the carb when the tank is empty and plugging a port.
> 
> If the second one the tank would have to be cleaned out real well and perhaps the screen at the bottom of the tank replaced......
> 
> In normal conditions there is nothing wrong with letting the machine run out of fuel, I always do that without any issues.......


I had about a silver dollar size group of debris in my 828 tank, cleaned it out, cleaned out all the openings in the carb and it stopped all the surging, fuel starving and backfiring I was having.

About 6 years ago I couldn't get a fuel filter (fuel tank joint) so I used a stick with an inverted wad of duct tape on the end and dabbed out all the debris (after draining all the gas). It worked.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Sometimes it is just like talking to the wall... :icon-shrug:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Check the sediment cup again. If it's got more crap, her fuel line is degrading and you're just chasing a repeating loop. Line may even be crimping shut with the vacuum draw of no fuel. More likely it's hard as rock and flaking off internally. If you have a fluid evacuator, put a cup of gas in the tank and let it slosh around to the output and draw the fuel back out with the hose right over the output valve.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Either she over-choked it (you'd think that she knows not to if she's had the snowblower for a long time), or there is debris on the fuel tank that is going to the carb when the tank is empty and plugging a port.
> If the first, either let it sit overnight and try it, or remove the spark plug, and let the cylinder and plug dry out.
> If the second one the tank would have to be cleaned out real well and perhaps the screen at the bottom of the tank replaced......
> 
> In normal conditions there is nothing wrong with letting the machine run out of fuel, I always do that without any issues.......


That is basically what I told her to do. She let it sit overnight and tonight she said it started right up and used it for an hour without a problem. 

I told her the filter probably needs to be replaced but I didn't want to do it unless absolutely necessary as I am working 12 hour days because of these Sierra storms.

That is why I told her not to let it runout of gas.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds good (glad it was just flooded).
In the off-season you could offer to do some maintenance to it including cleaning the tank and changing the "filter".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Sounds good (glad it was just flooded).
> In the off-season you could offer to do some maintenance to it including cleaning the tank and changing the "filter".


It has been working fine the last couple days. I told her to fill the tank before using. 

Keeping my fingers crossed until spring.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If she ran it out of fuel perhaps when she turned it on she didn't give the bowl enough time to fill.


----------

